# Internal hdd, Seagate barracuda pro vs wd black?



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 11, 2019)

Im planning to get one of those internal hdd for internal storage where I can install my games and load them from there, at this point which one is better?
https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-BarraCuda-3-5-Inch-Computers-ST6000DM004/dp/B01LOOJBH8    BARACUDA  PRO  6tb


https://www.newegg.com/p/234-000G-000W5    WESTERN  BLACK  6tb

which from these 2 hardisks is faster in performance and everything?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 11, 2019)

HDD speed are more or less the same when you deal with high I/O operations. Instead of speed I would focus more on pricing and reliability for HDD.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Sep 11, 2019)

Both drives are more or less equal in performance and reliability (5 years for both I believe)
I would say pick the cheapest one.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Sep 11, 2019)

128mb cache difference, not that it matters much.  Otherwise yeah I'd also be more preoccupied by reliability rather than a small speed difference.

Or brand loyalty if you're into that sortof thing.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 11, 2019)

ARKIN2030 said:


> Im planning to get one of those internal hdd for internal storage where I can install my games and load them from there, at this point which one is better?
> https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-BarraCuda-3-5-Inch-Computers-ST6000DM004/dp/B01LOOJBH8    BARACUDA  PRO  6tb
> 
> 
> ...


That's the 128Mb Cache version (as opposed to the 256MB), which means there's no real performance gain over the WD Black. They both come with 5 year warranties, and while I'm personally partial to the WD Black lines, the 'Cuda Pros have certainly stepped up their game.  I think their performance will be close, and either one is just as likely to be the Golden Egg that runs until you replace it, or the Runny Egg that dies 2 years down the road with no warning. Without a brand partiality, I'd go for pricing between these two.


----------



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 11, 2019)

i have heard that Western Digital Black 6TB is very good drive
which you believe is the best>? from these 2??
i mean what is the difference between these 2?



in quality and fast speed?  and  performance    which is  better  Seagate Barracuda Pro 6TB  or  Western Digital Black 6TB

which is better in performance, speed and technology like platters and etc ?

baracuda pro or black western 6tB?? 

My main use will be for to store alot of libraries from new and old games and also mp3 and avi files/./


also i will use this disk for gaming ..


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2019)

You had all the answers you need last year when you started several threads on this subject as newtonman , let me help you...……..









						i want to buy one  6TB  hardisk  which to  buy?
					

hi i want to  buy one  ^6TB  hardisk  i am between  in  WD6003FZBX    6TB    SATA 6Gb s    7200 rpm    256MB    https://www.wdc.com/products/internal-storage/wd-black-desktop.html#WD6003FZBX    and in  6TB BarraCuda Pro  https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/internal-hard-drives/hdd/barracuda/  what is...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 11, 2019)

can you explain me something because i dont unserstand  taty_one.

why  some  people  prefer  the baracuda pros againt  the western  blacks?/
and some another people prefer  the  blacks against  the baracuda pros??

i mean some people say  that  baracudas pros are  faster  than  blacks
and some another people claim  that  blacks  are  faster  than baracuda pros..

i have seen some benchmarks in  gaming  that  shows  that baracuda pros are faster in loading times against  black westerns 
and some another benchmarks shows that  blacks  are  faster in loading times against  baracuda pros//


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 11, 2019)

ARKIN2030 said:


> can you explain me something because i dont unserstand  taty_one.
> 
> why  some  people  prefer  the baracuda pros againt  the western  blacks?/
> and some another people prefer  the  blacks against  the baracuda pros??
> ...


Sounds like it's buyer's choice, as both are viable. Hope you made a good decision!!


----------

